# Another Rooster?



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Currently have five assorted hens and a nice enough little silky cock who is four years old. I'd like to add a couple of girls this spring. I like having a Rooster, but we don't have enough chickens for two guys. Right? Is there any way to predict? We don't kill. Just let them retire in comfort. Don't want to ask for trouble in the yard, by getting a young boy.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I have 5 silkie roos born and raised and living together. I know that Brahma roos are most likely tolerant of other roos. It may work if a male chick were hatched or raised by a hen with the silkie playing papa. In the past my silkie roos have thought of any hatched Polish, male or female, as their child. So, you may have to be creative.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's generally recommended 10 hens per roo. I've had 2 roosters grow up as brothers, one was subordinate to the other. They didnt fight but had crowing competitions.


----------



## chippy99th (Dec 22, 2016)

The roosters might get along fine and still be too much for the hens. It just depends on how much they try to breed. I've had 7 roosters and 25 hens and had no problems; right now I have 18 hens and only 3 roosters and one of them, the youngest, is causing trouble with the ladies and picking fights with his father and brother, so he's got to go. My other roosters are sweet as can be and the father actually used to break up fights between other roosters, before he got older.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Chippy, it's funny that you said "got to go". My first hatch was bigger than it should have been (long story). There were a number of males and I figured if they make trouble they go. I finally ended up with 2 silkies and 1 female, and 2 brother WCP that got along pretty well. As long as one backs down most of the time they should be okay.


----------



## chippy99th (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeah, up til now I haven't worried too much and have let them sort it out. But this guy (his name is Tiger)...TWICE I have come home to find one of my other roosters covered in blood, I mean covered, and I've broken up fights where I thought he was going to kill the other guy. My poor old rooster is so loyal and gentle and deserves better in his golden years.

Fortunately a friend of mine wants chickens, and she has a nice big property where they can free-range. Tiger's totally sweet and friendly to everyone except other roosters, so I'm going to send him there with some of our hens. I will miss him, he likes to hang out on the porch and peek in the door at us.

I don't want to scare the OP, though. Again, the vast majority of the time that has not been my experience. In the probably two dozen or more roosters we have owned, we have had TWO that were mean to people (and only people they didn't like) and Tiger is the only one that has seriously made fights. Other than that, they've all been very gentle and sweet and usually get along fine. I'm just saying to use good judgment when introducing a new roo.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I think if they grow up together it's better. If adding a new roo to an existing roo that usually won't work. I had to seperate my 2 roos as my rir langshan roo almost killed my Breda roo. They didn't grow up together so I think that was an issue


----------

